# Bandit's Roost Campground NC



## exploring/carolina

Went for a camping trip at Bandit's Roost Campground on W. Kerr Scott Reservoir close to Wilkesboro NC, last weekend. Had a great time and weather for our first camping trip there. We plan to go back since it's an excellent campground!


----------



## Rushman

I live in Elkin, about 30 minutes away. We use to camp there alot when I had a alum boat. My 38' fiver is just about to long for most of the site there and at warrior creek about two miles up the road from there.


----------



## exploring/carolina

The small CampLite works well there. Bandits Roost got us thinking about getting boat next year, too!


----------

